# My theif Pouters



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

I just wanted to share with everyone my theif pouter pics. Please comment


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

More Birds


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice !!! Are they Cuban Pouters ? I did see a Laudino in the mix !!!
I also raise Pouters and have been flying a pure Cuban and some Brunner/Cuban crosses. So far, he's brought home one of my Doneks I thought was eaten a few days ago and has brought home few ferals but I only have a small box I fly him out of and if they don't go in at night they leave before dark.
Sure is fun watching him leave the box and he heads directly to a high line pole out front and wait for something to come by.If nothing shows he'll fly some circles clapping and blowing and land there again.Then he heads uptown to a bar for a few drinks,jk,lol
Good luck with them !!!


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes some are cuban pouters and some laudinos. The Cubans fly really good I leave in the country so no one around here knows about pouters. Too bad, Some r pics of babies from this year.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

cool, nice pouters. I'm actualy getting some for the first time on the 23erd. looking forward to it. plenty of ferals around here to catch


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone knows what breed are the two males ? ( black & white and Brown & white ).


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

here he is waiting for something to chase


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a hen he brought home last weekend.She never went in all the way but he sure tried to convince her to !!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn man, He is like a hawk lol . Sneak attack


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Tha pretty much sums it up !! When I open the box he'll fly over the house and land on it and do his little dance and take off and make a few laps and land again.If nothing shows up off he goes uptown. 
I have been there watching him when some ferals have flown over and he takes off like a hawk hunting a meal,pretty cool to watch.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAo, cool


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Love seeing these working pouters, I have some Valencian Thief pouters but do not have time to fly them so have them for show but I sure wish I could get them working.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah the ones I'm getting are strickly working and thats it literaly


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine are very active too. I used to work them a lot in morocco , Almost every one had laudinos or pouter of some sort. We also tried catching each others birds after school or weekend . Damn i miss those days not a lot. My friend over there are still doing it and they get together on roof top have acup of coffee or tea and talk pouters.


----------



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have some laudino x homers. Beautiful to watch them fly and their strutting and cooing are great.


----------



## anabogos (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice post some pics.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

fantastic pigeons


----------

